
PEP 404 – Python 2.8 Un-release Schedule (2011) - dpezely
https://legacy.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0404/
======
dpezely
Python 3.7 was just released, and 2.7 is to reach end-of-life/sunset in 2020
after they already gave it a five year extension. As the linked PEP 404 makes
clear, there will be no 2.8.

Several recent conversations indicated that none from that small sample have
actual plans to migrate. Google App Engine still offers 2.7, for instance,
further feeding the addiction.

I wonder whether the inevitable migration could become an opportunity to get
other languages in the door at companies like that-- e.g., those using App
Engine on 2.7. Yes, most will take the path of least resistance and go to 3.x
with business as usual.

However, will some turn this into an opportunity at their companies to
overhaul now-legacy code? Change major frameworks? Perhaps consider newer
languages like Rust or Elixir?

